# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] Rotation bot for (PvE)

## alcovex

Edit: 

All bots banned. 

Rip

----------


## ChrisIsMe

Google WaterHack.

----------


## ev0

> Google WaterHack.



Highly recommend WaterHack  :Thumbsup:

----------


## WiNiFiX

Stuff was here.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

Chimpeon... Combine it with a TellMeWhen (or other addon) rotation and it does a nice job.

----------


## Gr8

> Google "frozen pixelbot" - no bans yet, almost 2 years running.
> But remember no bot is safe


I tried it. It doesn't work and all of a sudden I'm getting Access denied when I try to log in.
$5 wasted. gg

----------


## WiNiFiX

Stuff was here.

----------


## Nebilim

Hello,

For me Soapbox was the best on the market. Now that it to close I am looking for an alternative to that one of an equivalent quality.
However, I try Tuanha / BadRotations / WaterHack and no one suits me, the results are either unsatisfying, buggy, or not up to date.

I am above all a PvE player. Currently I intend to try HandsFree, but seems it is focused PvP

----------


## ChrisIsMe

> Google "frozen pixelbot" - no bans yet, almost 2 years running.
> But remember no bot is safe


Too bad frozen users have to change their passwords every few months because of database hacks  :Frown:

----------


## WiNiFiX

Stuff was here.

----------


## alcovex

> Too bad frozen users have to change their passwords every few months because of database hacks



wtf wtf wtf wtf wtf wtf 





> Database is fully secured. Please dont try spread rumours.


Chris says otherwise :x

----------


## WiNiFiX

Stuff was here.

----------


## ChrisIsMe

> I trust *Have I been pwned?* over Chris


Because HIBP will have Frozen.sql

----------


## stevenv

I'm considering Waterhack but I was wondering does it read memory or something and Blizzard just hasn't put it on its radar since the other services was getting popular. Thanks

----------


## ShaperWoW

Give our new product ShaperWoW a try. You can find our sales thread in the wow selling/trading forum here on OC.
We developed it with a large focus on anti-detection and are way ahead of the game compared to other bots in that area.

----------


## WiNiFiX

Stuff was here.

----------


## ShaperWoW

> Please go public with the bot and tell me how you survive the banwaves then, I speak from Experiance, but you will see that in my source code of Frozen pixel bot I just opened to public.
> The only option is to go legal, and make tools or addons for wow that dont break its TOS, its no fun building up an active userbase of 300 strong then having them all banned and then starting all over.


I am familiar with your bot. I believe it is very basic and has nearly zero effort into anti-detection correct? Of course you will not avoid bans that way.

----------


## WiNiFiX

Judge a person when you have not even seen their code - and with a whole 1 reputation on this site. Blizzard will catch you just deal with it.

----------


## ShaperWoW

I do not understand your logic. Because you, yourself took almost zero steps to prevent detection, everyone else will also be detected?

----------


## WiNiFiX

Stuff was here.

----------


## ShaperWoW

I have looked at your source code and I didn't say you did nothing, I said almost nothing. Anyway I don't think this is a good conversation to continue here because I am sure blizz checks these forums.

----------


## WiNiFiX

Stuff was here.

----------


## alcovex

Let this thread die u monkeys. It's been ages.

----------

